# Puppy only wants to eat once a day?



## SuperMiguel (Feb 2, 2015)

So we been feeding our puppy(5 months old puggle) twice a day 8am and 8pm... he has never been a big breakfast eater but past few days he just doesnt eat breakfast... but he will eat dinner.. is this bad? what should i do?

Should we leave the bowl of food inside the crate while we are gone?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I leave food down for 15-20min, then pick it up and try again at the next meal. 

What are you feeding? Maybe he just needs a switch to something else?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are things very hectic in the morning? If there's lots of running around with everyone getting ready for work and/or school he might be too distracted to focus on eating.


----------



## SuperMiguel (Feb 2, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> I leave food down for 15-20min, then pick it up and try again at the next meal.
> 
> What are you feeding? Maybe he just needs a switch to something else?


wellness core (wet+dry) changed from blue buffalo but he didnt want to eat breakfast with blue anyways 



ireth0 said:


> Are things very hectic in the morning? If there's lots of running around with everyone getting ready for work and/or school he might be too distracted to focus on eating.


umm not really... sometimes we even sit with him to try to make him eat, we tried hand feeding him and he will get a small bite or sniff and go do his thing


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

At 4-5 mos, some pups are teething, and while their mouth is sore, they may not be as interested in eating... this heals up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

Sherman sometimes skips breakfast, probably every 2 days, but he almost always eats dinner. I will typically add a little more of food for his dinner if he doesn't eat breakfast. Truffles is teething (he's getting his upper canines in) and he tends to eat in the morning and night but only half the serving unless he's really hungry.

I wouldn't worry too much. As long as he stays a healthy weight and he doesn't stop eating all together.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

We have a dog like this, she stopped eating twice a day at about 6-7 months of age and has been like that ever since ... sometimes she doesn't eat at night, either :/. We have tried many many different foods and its always the same, the best we were able to do is narrow down to a list of foods she will eat with the most consistancy, and ones that the puppy also does well on, and its a surprisingly large list LOL. Our list is as follows:
Nature's Variety instinct
Merrick grain free
Earthborn holistcs
back to basics
Castor and Pollux


----------



## Sighty (Mar 16, 2014)

LindyB said:


> Try this: Without speaking to your puppy, prepare his food. Eat something over it, it need only be a bite or two. Without looking at him, or speaking to him set his food down. Walk away, but keep an eye on him from a distance. Once he loses interest in his food pick it up. Do not feed him again until the next feeding. This is simple and worth the effort. Try it for 2 weeks. Then you can stop eating something over his food. Continue to not look at him or speak to him when you feed him and keep walking away while ignoring him.
> 
> The rationale is this: The Alpha always eats first, they make no eye contact with other members of the pack. When they are finished they simply walk away. They make no eye contact with the others in the pack, they don't speak to them or touch them. They just walk away, it's their way of communicating that the food is now available for the rest of the pack. Sometimes dogs will become uncomfortable with their owners in the area when it's time to eat because they are expecting Alpha behavior. If you're hovering around the area the dog/puppy may think it's not their turn.


Just ignore this, the alpha theory has been debunked MANY times.


----------

